# security code nokia 6610



## champ_rock (Jan 2, 2007)

hi

i just inserted my frineds sim in my phone and then changed back to my old sim.. 

now the problem is all my phone book (stored on the phone) itself has been locked.. it is asking me for "Security code" which i am sure i have not changd.. 

i have tried many combinations (12345,1234,0000,00000 etc etc) but it shows error always.. 

is there any way to backup my phonebook.. (it contains really imp numbers which i dont want to loose)

i heard somewhere that u can back it up on computer or something.. please help


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

may be ur friends sim had a password


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2007)

r u sure its the SECURITY CODE n not the PIN CODE...??


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

I got it
Did you try entering the code 12345 without the sim card


if it works pls rep me


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 2, 2007)

without the sim card my phone does not open up man. 

i had set the security setting as "phone" in the settings> security.. in the manual it says that when a new sim is insertedthe phone will automatically block phone books for safety.. but the problem is i dont know the unlock code.. 

and ua i am sure its the "security code" and not the pin code of my sim or my friend's sim


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

Check out this thing
*www.unlockme.co.uk/dct4free.html


----------



## cooldip10 (Jan 3, 2007)

The most general one is the 12345... I had it.. 
Try to restart the fone and then enter


----------



## Pathik (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah normally its 12345 or 00000


----------



## Tejaa (Mar 29, 2010)

*solution for unlocking*

I made use of this  site *www.theunlockarena.com/  for unlocking my Nokia mobile with this unlock  code it worked out great & got good result.
Try out this site for  unlocking your mobile & gain solution..
This site provide unlock  code & instruction at cheap cost
Cheers-)


----------

